# Most ridiculous Olympic sport



## Sunny (7 Aug 2008)

Torn between BMX, Mountain biking or synchronized swimming.

Best one has to be womens beach volleyball. Skill levels have to be seen to be believed!


----------



## DeeFox (7 Aug 2008)

How about the one where girls (maybe boys too but I've never seen them) prance about a square mat with a long ribbon that they wave about?  I love watching it - related to gymnastics but I don't know what it is called.


----------



## Sunny (7 Aug 2008)

DeeFox said:


> How about the one where girls (maybe boys too but I've never seen them) prance about a square mat with a long ribbon that they wave about? I love watching it - related to gymnastics but I don't know what it is called.


 
Ah yes Rhythmic gymastics. Another highlight of the games!


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Aug 2008)

synchronised swimming was another. Walking is also a bit iffy.

Re the Olympics I'm a bit like yer one in the Financial Regulator ad -  "I've a marginal interest in that". I'd happily take Terms & Conditions for a walk during 95% of it. Irish competitors in nearly anything and boxing only are about the limit of what I watch (plus the 100 mtr pharamceutical dash).


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

Most pointless sport in Olympic Games has to be Curling (OK OK, it's a winter event but still).

The sports for this Olympics are: Number of events in parentheses.


Aquatics
Diving (8)
Swimming (34)
Synchronized swimming (2)
Water polo (2)
 
Archery (4)
Athletics (47)
Badminton (5)
 

Baseball (1)
Basketball (2)
Boxing (11)
Canoeing (16)
Cycling (18)
Equestrian (6)
Fencing (10)
Field hockey (2)
 

Football (2)
Gymnastics (18)
Handball (2)
Judo (14)
Modern pentathlon (2)
Rowing (14)
Sailing (11)
Shooting (15)
 

Softball (1)
Table tennis (4)
Taekwondo (8)
Tennis (4)
Triathlon (2)
Volleyball (4)
Weightlifting (15)
Wrestling (18).
Now seriously, out of the following: Synchronised Swimming, Water Polo, Badminton, Baseball, Basketball, Equestrian, Fencing, Field Hockey, Football, Handball, Sailing, Shooting, Softball, Table Tennis (!!!!), Tennis, Tae Kwon Do or Volleyball; Can anyone honestly say that they should be considered an Olympic Sport ? I mean, you may as well have Snooker or Darts....or Knitting !!!


----------



## Sunny (7 Aug 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Now seriously, out of the following: Synchronised Swimming, Water Polo, Badminton, Baseball, Basketball, Equestrian, Fencing, Field Hockey, Football, Handball, Sailing, Shooting, Softball, Table Tennis (!!!!), Tennis, Tae Kwon Do or Volleyball; Can anyone honestly say that they should be considered an Olympic Sport ? I mean, you may as well have Snooker or Darts....or Knitting !!!


 
I don't know. I would watch and play alot of them!

One other thing that annoys me apart from the ridiculous sports is the presence of big time professional sports like tennis where the players involved would gladly swap a win in this olympics for one in a grand slam event. Players in these sports don't get judged on the amount of olympic medals they win so why are they there. Roger Federer had to leave the olympic village because the other athletes were treating him like such a celebrity.


----------



## Ceist Beag (7 Aug 2008)

Sunny said:


> I don't know. I would watch and play alot of them!
> 
> One other thing that annoys me apart from the ridiculous sports is the presence of big time professional sports like tennis where the players involved would gladly swap a win in this olympics for one in a grand slam event. Players in these sports don't get judged on the amount of olympic medals they win so why are they there. Roger Federer had to leave the olympic village because the other athletes were treating him like such a celebrity.



Absolutely - same with basball, basketball and football, what's the point of these being in there? The Olympics should be the ultimate competition for any sport in it - for these it's far from that!


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

Watch and playing them is one thing, but to me, an Olympic sport is something more than just a widely played sport. It should be about the extremes of fitness, strength, skill and stamina imo.

I think there are sports like table tennis, synchronised swimming etc. that are getting the prestige of being on the same level as the 100m sprint, discus, rowing, weightlifting etc by having an Olympic medal up for grabs.


----------



## becky (7 Aug 2008)

Have to say I like the synchronized swimming and gymastics and especially the ribbons.  I just don't get the walking at all.


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2008)

This is a winter sport as well but what do you call that thing with the puck on the ice and the other guys go along and sweep the ice to move it along - Now that is one ridiculous sport!!


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

Pique318 said:


> Most pointless sport in Olympic Games has to be Curling (OK OK, it's a winter event but still).





ney001 said:


> This is a winter sport as well but what do you call that thing with the puck on the ice and the other guys go along and sweep the ice to move it along - Now that is one ridiculous sport!!



That would be the Curling.


----------



## ney001 (7 Aug 2008)

ahhhh thank you!


----------



## car (7 Aug 2008)

Do you think the american NBA basketball stars who are in China for the Olympics will get a chance to meet the 6 year olds who make their shoes?


----------



## Pique318 (7 Aug 2008)

car said:


> do You Think The American Nba Basketball Stars Who Are In China For The Olympics Will Get A Chance To Meet The 6 Year Olds Who Make Their Shoes?


Lol


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2008)

What about boxing? I cant understand why they are allowed to divide it into weights. Surely there should be just 1 boxing medal and anyone of any weight can enter?

As for the "there needs to be weights because the smaller boxers would get killed by the heavy weights...." argument made by the boxing fraternity. If we extended this strange logic to all sports, then we'd have high jump & basketball medals for various categories of small people who cant jump as high as tall people etc. Or what about 100m sprint for slow people 

As far as I can see, this is just a racket to get more medals.


----------



## csirl (7 Aug 2008)

Anything where judges award points for style is not a sport. 

It may be difficult, it may be a physical activity, but its not a sport unless the winner can be determined by something measurable like length, height, time, goals, score, duration etc. Things like ice dancing, diving etc. are art forms, not sports.

One which is particularly ludicrious is ski jumping. You would think that this would be like the long jump - whoever jumps the longest distance wins. But no, they have judges who give style marks and so the longest jumper doesnt win. Whats the point?


----------



## Sunny (7 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> Anything where judges award points for style is not a sport.
> 
> It may be difficult, it may be a physical activity, but its not a sport unless the winner can be determined by something measurable like length, height, time, goals, score, duration etc. Things like ice dancing, diving etc. are art forms, not sports.
> 
> One which is particularly ludicrious is ski jumping. You would think that this would be like the long jump - whoever jumps the longest distance wins. But no, they have judges who give style marks and so the longest jumper doesnt win. Whats the point?


 
Yeah I agree. Style is for dancing contests.


----------



## Betsy Og (7 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> What about boxing? I cant understand why they are allowed to divide it into weights. Surely there should be just 1 boxing medal and anyone of any weight can enter?
> 
> As for the "there needs to be weights because the smaller boxers would get killed by the heavy weights...." argument made by the boxing fraternity. If we extended this strange logic to all sports, then we'd have high jump & basketball medals for various categories of small people who cant jump as high as tall people etc. Or what about 100m sprint for slow people
> 
> As far as I can see, this is just a racket to get more medals.


 
I suppose its because the talent of the smaller guys would never been seen. Technically and entertainment-wise these guys are/can be better than heavyweights but you'd never get to see them because they'd get decapitated by a heavyweight - even a bad heavyweight. 

I think your argument holds up a bit better for horseracing (why should a quick horse be penalised - no obvious physical difference (height, size, weight etc) that should put them into a separate class?). 

You could also apply it to golf (albeit amateur only) - why should better golfers have it made harder for them when they have no obvious advantage over other golfers (other than talent - which is what is supposed to be prized in sport) - the reason here is that it makes it more competitive, most amateur competitions wouldnt be much fun if no handicaps were applied.

Q - is surfing a sport? Not IMHO, its a pasttime, no combative element to it (you dont physically oppose anyone) and no obvious scoring system.


----------



## ninsaga (9 Aug 2008)

Oh.. give it time & 10 pin bowling, darts & pool will be an olympic sport also. Maybe even Texas Hold'em.

(great post Car- had me laughing for the day!)


----------



## redstar (11 Aug 2008)

Most ridiculous ? Dressage.

Most watchable ? Womens Beach Volleyball


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

What is a person who practices Judo called? A Judist? Judas?

and take Taekwondo? Would that be a Taekwonder?


----------



## oldtimer (12 Aug 2008)

What is so fascinating about womens beach volleyball? Is it an olympic sport? Watched hours of olympic sport over the past few days but haven't seen any womens beach volleyball. What channel is it on?


----------



## Welfarite (12 Aug 2008)

Playboy One, I think ....


----------



## Alias (12 Aug 2008)

csirl said:


> Anything where judges award points for style is not a sport.
> 
> It may be difficult, it may be a physical activity, but its not a sport unless the winner can be determined by something measurable like length, height, time, goals, score, duration etc. Things like ice dancing, diving etc. are art forms, not sports.



This is exactly what I was going to say.  But then you mentioned diving... and I would consider diving a sport, but I can't think of a way to judge it outside of style.  Maybe it's time for me to rethink.


----------



## addob (12 Aug 2008)

Handball is the most ridiculous... I can't even believe I saw it on television coverage the other day!

I'm watching a lot of swimming at the moment.

ad


----------



## Betsy Og (12 Aug 2008)

addob said:


> Handball is the most ridiculous... I can't even believe I saw it on television coverage the other day!
> 
> ad


 
Doesnt handball have all the basic elements of sport - combat, skill, physical action with an aerobic dimension.

In some areas it also has its own inimitable prize structure - i.e. "I'll play you for your shoes"


----------



## DrMoriarty (12 Aug 2008)

Betsy Og said:


> ...all the basic elements of sport - combat, skill, physical action with an aerobic dimension.


A bit like [broken link removed]?


----------



## csirl (12 Aug 2008)

> but I can't think of a way to judge it outside of style.


 
Put some hoops floating on the top of the water and they get points if they can go clean thru a hoop when entering the water.


----------



## sparkeee (12 Aug 2008)

definitely curling,why not have marbles and conkers.


----------



## myate (14 Aug 2008)

Dressage, the horse does all the work, but doesn't get a medal.


----------



## Pique318 (14 Aug 2008)

myate said:


> Dressage, the horse does all the work, but doesn't get a medal.


Probably because they'd never fit on the podium.


----------



## Welfarite (14 Aug 2008)

myate said:


> Dressage, the horse does all the work, but doesn't get a medal.


 

...but can be banned for drug-taking!


----------



## FredBloggs (20 Aug 2008)

Was watching the mens beach volleyball today ..... what a pointless sport. Up there with synchronised drowning or whatever they call that nonsence.

BTW anyone know what day the ladies beach volleyball final is on?


----------

